# Hostress, LLC - Pure SSD KVM, Los Angeles - Native IPv6 - 20% OFF! (Jeremiah Returns Special)



## tdale (May 13, 2015)

*Hostress, LLC Provides Shared Hosting, Virtual Private Servers, Dedicated Servers and Colocation.* 

We provide services across multiple locations in the United States. Hostress, LLC is a New York State registered company operating in Ransomville, NY. Hostress, LLC was founded in 2015 by Thomas Dale, Nicole Dale and Jeremiah Shinkle.

You can find out website here: Hostress.net

We are offering Premium KVM SSD services to the community utilizing Quadranet's Famous Los Angeles, CA location.

*Before we get into the offer I just want to say how excited I am that Jeremiah is apart of Hostress, LLC. Many members of the community are aware of him. Everyone give Jeremiah a warm welcome back into the community!*

Offers: 20% Off Any order for the life of the service.

Coupon Code: *CONGRATULATIONS*

*Small VPS Combo:*
512MB Dedicated Ram
10GB SSD Disk
250GB @ 1Gbps Bandwidth
1 IPv4
1 IPv6
3.49/Mo 2.79/mo

Coupon: Order Link

*Medium VPS Combo:*
1024MB Dedicated Ram
20GB SSD Disk
500GB @ 1Gbps Bandwidth
1 IPv4
1 IPv6
6.99/Mo 5.59/mo

Order Link

*EXTRA SPECIAL OFFER:*
2048 Dedicated Ram
30GB SSD Disk
750GB @ 1Gbps Bandwidth
1 IPv4
1 IPv6
10.48/Mo 7.00/mo

Order Link ONLY 10 of THESE.. NO COUPON!

*Test Drive Information:*
100MB File Test
Ping/Trace IPv4: 198.55.111.5
Ping/Trace IPv4 Asia Optimized: 204.152.218.25
Ping/Trace IPv6: 2607:fcd0:0:a::2

** NOTE: For Asia optimized IPs, open a support ticket. **

Thank you everyone for your patronage,

The Hostress, LLC Team.


----------



## drmike (May 13, 2015)

Did I read this correct and see correctly?

I see Jeremiah Shinkle is now involved in Hostress.   Is he a vested owner?

For thOSE who don't know and not to slander the brand or anything, Jere was a few years back the brains behind ChicagoVPS, BuffaloVPS and was in vital role at ColoCrossing.  

Know Jere a few months back created an account here on vpsBoard and posted a bit.  The guy is knowledgeable and competent.


----------



## tdale (May 13, 2015)

Jeremiah is a vested owner in Hostress, LLC and has a percentage. Jeremiah is a very intelligent Sys/Network admin and I'm very excited to have him on board.


----------



## DomainBop (May 13, 2015)

good luck on the relaunch  



> Los Angeles, CA


Will you be expanding the KVM locations to Miami in the future?


----------



## tdale (May 13, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> good luck on the relaunch
> 
> Will you be expanding the KVM locations to Miami in the future?


Absolutely!


----------

